# the Androctonus picture thread



## pandinus (Jun 29, 2005)

ok, i am absolutely jonesing for some androctonus! next to centruroides, this has to be my fav genus. Australis, bicolor, crassicauda, amourexi, you name it! and as sad as it may be, i dont have one! But lett's celebrate their majesty anyway! all you Androctonus owners, post pics! share your beautiful specimens with the world! ii look forward to seeing them.


John


----------



## Fergrim (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 29, 2005)

nice australis looks female.


----------



## BooYaKa (Jun 29, 2005)

Australis and young Bicolor  POWERFULCAUDA


----------



## Christoph (Jun 29, 2005)

_Androctonus bicolor_






And my juvenile _Androctonus mauritanicus bourdoni_


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jun 29, 2005)

Bicolor.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 30, 2005)

Here's a shot of my female A. bicolor consuming a cricket with extreme gluttony.


----------



## Brian S (Jun 30, 2005)

A australis


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm fall in love of Androctonus australis. This last pic is exelent!!!! Where did you get the black sand? In september I'll buy a pair


----------



## ink_scorpion (Jul 1, 2005)

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> Bicolor.


Looks like you have a boy there!


----------



## Fergrim (Jul 1, 2005)

agreed, very boyish


----------



## DE3 (Jul 1, 2005)

*A a

*





*
A bi
*


----------



## Predator (Jul 2, 2005)

A. Australis


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jul 2, 2005)

Scorps_n_Ts said:
			
		

> Looks like you have a boy there!





> agreed, very boyish


Yes, it is a boy ( my only male scorp)


----------



## Brian S (Jul 2, 2005)

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> I'm fall in love of Androctonus australis. This last pic is exelent!!!! Where did you get the black sand? In september I'll buy a pair


Hola Amigo 
I got the black sand at a pet shop that specializes in fish. I think it is the type of sand meant to be used in reef tanks but I thought it would be excellent scorpion sand


----------



## Brian S (Jul 3, 2005)

I was bored out of my mind tonight so I took some new bicolor pics.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 3, 2005)

is that A. Bicolor female and if so is it gravid ?


----------



## prang11 (Jul 3, 2005)

Most of them seem to be fat.


----------



## Ark (Jul 3, 2005)

very nice A.bicolor im raising one of these, anyone know how long it takes to get them adult?


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jul 3, 2005)

Brian S said:
			
		

> Hola Amigo
> I got the black sand at a pet shop that specializes in fish. I think it is the type of sand meant to be used in reef tanks but I thought it would be excellent scorpion sand



Hello friend, thanks for the info and really good A.b also!!! :clap:


----------



## Brian S (Jul 4, 2005)

ThatGuy said:
			
		

> is that A. Bicolor female and if so is it gravid ?


I am hoping so


----------



## Brian S (Jul 15, 2005)

Just got these in.
Let's see how many of you all can guess this species


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 15, 2005)

oOoO
the one from the country next to the western sahara  !!! 

i see it isnt shy about eating


----------



## Brian S (Jul 15, 2005)

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> oOoO
> the one from the country next to the western sahara  !!!
> 
> i see it isnt shy about eating


Yep!!!  

And no it isn't shy about eating


----------



## CID143ti (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey Brian,  

Nice A. mauritanicus.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 15, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 15, 2005)

That is a great pic and an excellent specimen.   Thanks for beginning to level the playing field between us and those lucky Europeans.


----------



## alex (Jul 15, 2005)

Brian, nice scorps! 
Do you keep all your scorpions in deli cups? How big is the scorpion and the deli cup?


----------



## Brian S (Jul 15, 2005)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> That is a great pic and an excellent specimen.   Thanks for beginning to level the playing field between us and those lucky Europeans.


Thanks Stan 

Now hopefully at least one will be gravid so we can get these more available in the US hobby. That is my goal anyway  
I haven't sexed them yet but I think they are all 3 females. I am also trying to breed A bicolor and A australis in case that some of those countrys close their doors to exporting their animals. I think it is something we ALL need to do. Just look at the tarantula hobby. Thanks to captive breeding there is a huge selection of species available that wouldn't be if not for people doing this several years ago.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 15, 2005)

alex said:
			
		

> Brian, nice scorps!
> Do you keep all your scorpions in deli cups? How big is the scorpion and the deli cup?


Thanks Alex,
They are in delicups until I get home tonight. I have an enclosure ready for them. If you will notice, most of my pics are taken in deli cups. I have found this is about the best way to get pics of them 

I keep  some of my smaller species in the big deli cups all the time. I have pics in the enclosure thread at the top. There is also some photos of my Androctonus/Leirus set ups as well.


----------



## TheNothing (Jul 15, 2005)

i'd have to agree that they're all female, haven't seen the tell-tale notch in the fixed finger of the chela that the males have...


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 15, 2005)

TheNothing said:
			
		

> i'd have to agree that they're all female, haven't seen the tell-tale notch in the fixed finger of the chela that the males have...


Exactly, I was looking for the same thing. I'm thinking that with three, the odds are pretty fair that at least one is gravid.   I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## parabuthus (Jul 16, 2005)

Very impressive scorps.

I think the bi-colors look awesome especially. Hugely powerful cauda.


----------



## Eurypterid (Sep 3, 2005)

Here are a couple more, for those who just can't get enough:


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Sep 5, 2005)

OHHHHHHHHHHH what is the first one?? Australis but with stripes? Maybe isn't it an adult. 

The bicolor is execelnt. I love the very slim scorps. It has more aparence of arachnid.


----------



## G. Carnell (Sep 5, 2005)

maybe those stripes are not Androctonus australis but another genus, species and kingdom 
(Mycosis, no?)


----------



## Nikos (Sep 5, 2005)

bicolor






australis


----------



## Eurypterid (Sep 5, 2005)

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> OHHHHHHHHHHH what is the first one?? Australis but with stripes? Maybe isn't it an adult.
> 
> The bicolor is execelnt. I love the very slim scorps. It has more aparence of arachnid.


I'm pretty sure the first one is a juvenile _A. australis_, but not positive. I don't have a key to make sure. It might just be one of the more unusual morphs.

I know what you mean about _A. bicolor_. It's my favorite. It just has this look that says "Death on 8 Legs".


----------



## Michael (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi,
I've seen that in more cases, it's probably mycosis....


----------



## Predator (Sep 5, 2005)

Michael said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I've seen that in more cases, it's probably mycosis....


I dont think thats it.  It wouldnt be in perfect stripes down the back.


----------



## Michael (Sep 5, 2005)

yes i have seen that before


----------



## Eurypterid (Sep 5, 2005)

Michael said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I've seen that in more cases, it's probably mycosis....


I don't think so. The pattern is perfectly symmetrical and has been stable for a year, with no change; the scorp is very healthy and active, and there is generally more black in its coloration (notice that the last metasomal segment is completely black, and the second is very dark) compared to the "typical" _A. australis_ pattern. I really do think that it's just an unusual color morph.


----------



## Aviculariinae (Sep 6, 2005)

A .amoreuxi (Sorry for the crap quaility)






I have to agree with michael and george i think its Mycosis, i will post some pictures later of A.Australis with a bad case of mycosis.


----------



## Brian S (Sep 6, 2005)

A australis






A bicolor






A amoreuxi


----------



## Brian S (Sep 6, 2005)

A bicolor 4th instar






A mauritanicus
[/URL


----------



## parabuthus (Sep 6, 2005)

Vardoulas, awesome pics!


----------



## BaronFel181 (Sep 7, 2005)

My A. bicolor and A. Mauritanicus


----------



## BaronFel181 (Sep 7, 2005)

oops didn't work, files too big


----------



## BaronFel181 (Sep 7, 2005)

Let's try this again, should work now.


----------



## Nikos (Sep 7, 2005)

parabuthus said:
			
		

> Vardoulas, awesome pics!


Thanks 
here is another one 







and another one







more here:
www.scorpiones.eu.tc


----------



## parabuthus (Sep 7, 2005)

Now you are just showing off!
Totally awesome... beautiful scorps, and beautiful pics. That is how it should be done.


----------



## Brian S (Feb 22, 2006)

Androctonus mauritanicus






Androctonus bicolor






Androctonus amoreuxi


----------



## TTstinger (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey brian that first pic Of your A.M.  is beautiful


----------



## Brian S (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks, They are perhaps one of my best photogenic scorpions


----------



## ScorpZion (Feb 22, 2006)

amazing pics everyone!!!! :8o  im jealous. i have seen a picture on some noard of a very big thick tail scorp, not to sure what sp it was but i would like to obtain a couple of the A.Bi and the A.Ma ooooo i would assume they are dry kept sp?


----------



## The Bear (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice pictures, I wish I could get some of these:drool: 

I didn't think Androctonus species were communal at all? Brian are your together for breeding or do they get along all the time?


----------



## ThatGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

my A mauritanicus that i have are very communal for some reason same with my A. Bicolors they get along pretty well, i might add that they are male and female pairs but still they get along great.


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Feb 23, 2006)

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> Bicolor.



wat you using there as sub?


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Feb 23, 2006)

brain.. stop killing me slowly with jealousy with the pics of A.a , a.b and a.m espacially .. hehe wat can i do? its a Andoctonus species pic thread! hehe will be watching this thread real tight. hehe


----------



## docxp (Feb 26, 2006)

Ladies and gentleman representing:

Androctonus australis "hector"

    

BTW. Look sometimes on http://www.scorpionidae.pl/ on forum. We've got international forum too.


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Feb 26, 2006)

hector meaning which moult? as in in which instar> i love it when an A.a has a tail like that but ive never seen a pincer as black as this oen here is it common during their HECTOr ?


----------



## Brian S (Feb 27, 2006)

walton09 said:
			
		

> hector meaning which moult? as in in which instar> i love it when an A.a has a tail like that but ive never seen a pincer as black as this oen here is it common during their HECTOr ?


Hector isnt an instar nor a molt. It is a subspecies of Androctonus australis. For instance mine are Androctonus australis australis. I would really like to have the hector morph


----------



## Brian S (Feb 27, 2006)

Androctonus mauritanicus group


----------



## Jmadson13 (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice photo's everybody. That A. australis Hector is stunning.


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Feb 27, 2006)

Brian S said:
			
		

> Androctonus mauritanicus group


how old are they brian! communel?? hehehe


anyway guess i fell deeply in love with teh a.s hector... i need to own it in my life time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian S (Feb 27, 2006)

Contrary to popular belief,Androctonus can be kept together as sub adults or adults. I have had some together for over a year now. I of course keep them well fed and provide plenty of floor space and hides.


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Feb 27, 2006)

hmm... you tried that with all andoctonus spicies? wow...  i dono if i should try thgat anyway :?  till thinkof that when my bicolor arrives...


----------



## Brian S (Feb 28, 2006)

I have done this with....
A australis
A amoreuxi
A bicolor
A mauritanicus


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Feb 28, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

wat can i say.. the boss of an up coming andoctonus factory! ~


----------



## pandinus (Mar 1, 2006)

got a nice collection of AM goin on there brian.


----------

